# Plattfischsystem



## carp-kutte (24. September 2008)

Hallo ihr Meeresangler. #h

Ich habe da mal eine bescheidene Frage.
Wir wollen demnächst mal vom kleinen Boot aus auf Plattfisch. Köder: Wattwurm.
Kann man die fertigen Systeme im Landen gebrauchen,
oder sind selber gebundene besser.
Vieleicht kann mir ja einer sagen, welche fertig gebundenen
gut sind. (Firma,Namen oder Bild...)
Im voraus danke. 
Bitte, bitte nicht die Antwort: Suchfunktion oder Googel.

Schöne Grüsse carp-kutte


----------



## mb243 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Hi!

Ich angel auf Plattfisch immer vom treibenden Boot aus.
Dadurch deckt man einfach mehr Fläche ab.
Da nun die Montage immer über den Grund schleift, sind meiner Meinung Nachläufersysteme ideal.
Du kannst diese sicherlich in jedem Laden von jeder x-beliebigen Firma käuflich erwerben - aber:

Du hast doch sicherlich noch irgendwo 30-35-er Schnur rumliegen + 1bzw.2-er Haken + viellleicht noch ein paar Perlen (6mm in rot oder gelb) ???
Dann hast Du eiegntlich alles für Dein Plattfischvorfach vom Boot!!!

Anbei mal eine grobe Zeichnung:


----------



## Rosi (24. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Moin Carp-Kutte,
Nachläufersysteme sind nicht schlecht, sie dürfen aber für ein kleines Boot nicht zu lang sein. Sonst bekommst du die Fische schlecht ins Boot und auswerfen läßt sich das auch nicht gut. Deshalb würde ich selbst knüpfen. Die gekauften Systeme sind meistens zu lang. Ich habe ein paar Systeme aufgemalt zum Brandungsangeln. So verwende ich sie auch vom kleinen Boot aus, nur kürzer, max 1,10 lang. Die Perlen können ruhig größer sein, die Haken sind Größe 2/0. Du kannst ja nicht ausschließen, daß auch Dorsche unterwegs sind.

Vom treibenden Boot aus habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Die Wattis gehen sehr schnell ab, der Haken bleibt irgendwo hängen, wenn du Pech hast, ist die ganze Montage weg. Man treibt ja nicht über reinen Sandboden. Mit Anker ist die Sache auf jeden Fall fängiger.


----------



## Seekater (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Rosi was hälst Du eigendlich vom Buttlöffel? Mich interessiert: Wassertiefe, Abstand vom Ufer und die Technik. Ziehst Du den Köder einfach übern Grund? Und wo angelst Du mit
dem Boot, habe jetzt auch einen Schlauchi mit 4ps Aussenborder (hab bisher nur einen guten Dorsch verhaftet )und einen riesen Hunger auf Butt ). Wenn Du nicht willst, musst auch nicht deine Stelle verraten ))


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

ich angel immer vom verankerten boot aus (dafür muss man aber auch die stellen kennen, damit man punktgenau auf dem fisch ist)

zum selber binden war ich bisher immer zu faul, ich nehme immer ganz einfache aus dem laden. von DAM sind die glaub ich, ganz einfache dinger ohne irgendwelche perlen oder sonst irgendwelchen schnick schnack. manchmal nehm ich zwar auch welche, wo mal ein rotorblättchen, perlen oder gar twister über dem haken sind, aber mit den stinknormalen 2 haken vorfächern klappt das auch super.

sonst versuche mal mit kleinen twister zu pilken. gaaanz sanft und vorsichtig, damit ab ich auch schon welche gefangen :q


----------



## Nask7 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Hallo, Moinsen
Hat schon jemand von euch positive Erfarungen mit gefrohrenem Muschel,Sadinen,Wurmbrei ect.im Futterkorb,an Häfen oder ruhiger See auf Platte gehabt;+
Würde das gern mal testen,da zu dieser Zeit die Krabben hier nicht sonderlich aktiv sind.Kann mir denken das die gesammte Montage dadurch für eine Weile, einen gewissen Auftrieb erhält(XXL Eigenbaufutterkorb)Ist das gut oder eher schlecht;+
Wäre dankbar für Tipps,Kritik ect.

Gruß aus Cux:    Nask7


----------



## Rosi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Seekater schrieb:


> Rosi was hälst Du eigendlich vom Buttlöffel? Mich interessiert: Wassertiefe, Abstand vom Ufer und die Technik. Ziehst Du den Köder einfach übern Grund? Und wo angelst Du mit
> dem Boot, habe jetzt auch einen Schlauchi mit 4ps Aussenborder (hab bisher nur einen guten Dorsch verhaftet )und einen riesen Hunger auf Butt ). Wenn Du nicht willst, musst auch nicht deine Stelle verraten ))


 
Moin Seekater, Buttlöffel hab ich nicht ausprobiert. Wo soll ich dann hin mit den ganzen Plattfischen? Mich deucht, das Ding ist eine gut organisierte Modeerscheinung. Wenn ich mal einen finde, würde ich den ausprobieren, aber dafür Geld ausgeben?
Wie Dorsch Freak schreibt, man muß die Stellen kennen und auch die Beißzeiten. Das ist wie mit Pilzen. Wenn man einen gefunden hat, merkt man sich die Stelle. Jedenfalls über einen kurzen Zeitraum, z.B. einen Sommer.

Ich bin an den Tonnen der Fahrrinne nach Wismar unterwegs. Da sind mehrere gute Stellen für Klieschen. Zwischen Tonne 1 und 3 auf 12,3m Tiefe z.B. Das ist kein Geheimnis, man kann sich an den anderen Booten orientieren, die vor Anker liegen.


----------



## Rosi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Hallo, Moinsen
> Hat schon jemand von euch positive Erfarungen mit gefrohrenem Muschel,Sadinen,Wurmbrei ect.im Futterkorb,an Häfen oder ruhiger See auf Platte gehabt;+
> Würde das gern mal testen,da zu dieser Zeit die Krabben hier nicht sonderlich aktiv sind.Kann mir denken das die gesammte Montage dadurch für eine Weile, einen gewissen Auftrieb erhält(XXL Eigenbaufutterkorb)Ist das gut oder eher schlecht;+
> Wäre dankbar für Tipps,Kritik ect.
> ...


 
Hi Nask, versuche es doch einfach. Es klingt außergewöhnlich aber vielleicht hast du mit einem Futterkorb tatsächlich Erfolg? Plattfische sind neugierig. Vielleicht werden sie sogar durch den schaukelnden Futterkorb angelockt? 
Auf den Bericht bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## Nask7 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Okay,werd ich dann im laufe der Woche mal tun


----------



## Seekater (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Seekater, Buttlöffel hab ich nicht ausprobiert. Wo soll ich dann hin mit den ganzen Plattfischen? Mich deucht, das Ding ist eine gut organisierte Modeerscheinung. Wenn ich mal einen finde, würde ich den ausprobieren, aber dafür Geld ausgeben?
> Wie Dorsch Freak schreibt, man muß die Stellen kennen und auch die Beißzeiten. Das ist wie mit Pilzen. Wenn man einen gefunden hat, merkt man sich die Stelle. Jedenfalls über einen kurzen Zeitraum, z.B. einen Sommer.
> 
> Ich bin an den Tonnen der Fahrrinne nach Wismar unterwegs. Da sind mehrere gute Stellen für Klieschen. Zwischen Tonne 1 und 3 auf 12,3m Tiefe z.B. Das ist kein Geheimnis, man kann sich an den anderen Booten orientieren, die vor Anker liegen.




:q Rosi Danke für die Tipps, ich komme aus Kiel, muss mir dann wohl selber durch Erfahrung und Not sie Stellen suchen#q|supergri. Habe eine Stelle vor Schönberg gefunden, der Grund ist aber teils kiesig und stellenweise mit Kraut bewachsen (wie ich es am Twister festgestellt habe)- kann der Butt sich dort auch versteckt haben oder ist es eher nicht seine "Gegend"?
  Das andere was mich plagt ist, dass ich nicht weit weg vom Ufer fahren darf 2,50 schlauch, 4ps.. 2 tonne ist schon ziemlich weit nich?|evil: auch bei gutem Wetter.. 500 m vor dem Ufer letztes Wochenende hatte ich einen 63 Dorsch.. aber ich will ja BUTT ))))
  Zum Buttlöffel.. na ja ich teile deine Meinung bezüglich der ganzen Werbung und so. Von wegen "wenn man einen hänger hat- verliert man nur den haken, der Löffel bleibt.." blödsinn.
  Gestern in Heikendorf erster Wurf mit dem 6 Eronen Buttlöffel und Hänger#q "zupf zupf.. ZUPF ZUPF ZUPF!!!" #h das gesamte Geschirr mit allem weg. Die vorfachschnur war gerecht gebunden und dünner als die Hauptschnur (36 monofil).. thja..


----------



## Rosi (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Moin Seekater, da hattest du dir ja schon einen gegönnt, Schade daß er nicht bei dir bleiben wollte. Leogrund ist sehr gut für Flundern und Dorsche. Nur nicht für unsere Montagen. In der Ostsee habe ich ein Vorfach aus 63ger Monofil und ne 40ger Hauptschnur. Ganz selten gibt es damit Abrisse, eigentlich gar keine. Wenn dir das zu stark ist, wähle die Mundschnur dünner. Dann ist es wirklich so, daß zuerst der Haken reißt. Zumal das auch meistens der Übeltäter ist, welcher hängen bleibt. Für Flundern kannst du noch die Haken kleiner wählen, nicht Größe 2/0 sondern 1/0. Wichtig ist eine große Auftriebsperle. Eine die den Wurm wirklich umher schlenkert. Diese Perlen haben Daumennagelgröße.

Die Flundern sind ziemlich nahe am Strand, da brauchst du nicht weit fahren. Das kannst du nachlesen bei den Brandungsanglern, oder bei den Seebrückenspezis.  In der Morgendämmerung.

Aber kannste mal sehen, auch mit einem 36ger Vorfach bekommt  man einen großen Dorsch ins Boot. 63ger Dorsch, der hat seine 2kg. Hast du den mit einem Kescher reingezogen?


----------



## Seekater (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Moin Moin|supergri#h
Genauer gesagt hatte ich mir 2 gegönnt, den zweiten habe ich noch! Auftriebsperlen hatte ich auch droff 2 Stüch so die Kleinfingernagelgröße - eine größer, eine kleiner. Ich habe fertige Butthaken (schon gebunden) genommen.
  Danke für die Tipps für Butt, ich hätte aber eher gedacht die platten sollen an Sandbänken tagsüber zu finden sein....#c
  Den Dorsch habe ich am morgen gegen 9:00 500 m vor der küste gefangen. Ich habe keinen Kescher gebraucht(das Boot ist auch super klein). Also ist vielleicht nicht ganz fischweidgerecht aber ich konnte bisher nur im Hafen angeln da ich kein Brandungsschnickschnack habe|rolleyes.. sprich Dreibein, u n d, musste meine Dorsche 5-7 Meter nach oben hieven, waren auch bis 1,5 kg dabei... ich habe eine sehr vorsichtige art zu Drillen, weil:   -- mein erster Dorsch ist mir duch den zu schnellen und falschen Drill ausgeschlitzt.|krach: war sehr ärgerlich..
  Ich ziehe den gehakten Dorsch langsam ein, die Schnur in stetiger Spannung haltend, kurz vor dem reinziehen lasse ich ihn etwas laufen. Ich pumpe auch nicht "ruckartig" nach oben sondern lasse die Kugellager "arbeiten"


----------



## Seekater (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Hier ein paar Bilder #h:m Gruß
Seekater


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Öh, dickes Petri Heil!#6


----------



## Seekater (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

:m Danke!
Sorry, dass der Thread einbißchen in Richtung Dorsch gegangen ist, eine Frage hätte ich dann noch in die richtige Richtung- Nachläufersystem- kann man bei Drift nicht einsetzen oder? Halt nur verankert|uhoh:
   Ich kabe mir einen Anker besorgt, nun ist meine Leine von 7,5 meter natürlich zu klein.. würde da eine Leine von 20 Meter ok sein?(Auf Deiner Website steht das dreifache an Tiefe.. wie tief ists da ungefähr...) Ich will nur höchstens zur Tonne1 fahren, habe einen kleinen Schlauchi mit 4 Ps Aussenboardi.
  P.S.: Rosi absolut geile Homepage!!!!|uhoh: Ich bin ein Fan von DIR!!:m


----------



## Seekater (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

So jetzt tausend Fragen!!!!|kopfkrat
   Kommen Dorsche als Beifang bei einem Einsatz der Nachläufermontage?
   Wie erkennt man richtig die Bisse?
erstmal#t:q
   Was Kennzeichnet die grüne Fahrwassertonne 1 ?


----------



## Rosi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Moin Seekater, die Tonnen kennzeichnen die Fahrrinne. Die grünen Tonnen sind immer steuerbord, also rechts und ungerade Zahlen,  die roten Tonnen backbord, also links und gerade Zahlen. Läuft von See her ein Schiff ein, ist seine rechte Seite dicht an der grünen Tonne. Tonne 1 ist die erste Tonne der Fahrrinne, von See her gezählt. Sie ist am weitesten draußen, bestimmt 7sm weit. Wenn du dich dort bei dem Wetter mit dem Schlauchi rumtreibst, gibts was auf die Finger.:c

Klar kannst du mit einem Nachläufersystem Dorsche fangen. Bisse erkennt man am Gerappel der Rute. Dorsche schwimmen hin und her und ruckeln deutlich. Plattfische schnappen zu (kurzer Ruck) und bleiben liegen.

Der Anker hält fest, wenn die Seillänge der 3fachen Tiefe entspricht. An Tonne5 ist es 9m tief, also sollte das Seil 3 mal 9 =27m lang sein, ankerst du bei 2m, muß es 3 mal 2 =6m lang sein. (bei Schlauchbootbedingungen) Hast du 20m Ankerleine funktioniert es bis etwa 7m Wassertiefe.


----------



## elb-angler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

hallo will zum ersten mal auf pfatte angeln.beißen die denn ganze jahr über.will vom kleinboot aus.


----------



## elb-angler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

meinte natürlich platte


----------



## Seekater (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Seekater, die Tonnen kennzeichnen die Fahrrinne. Die grünen Tonnen sind immer steuerbord, also rechts und ungerade Zahlen,  die roten Tonnen backbord, also links und gerade Zahlen. Läuft von See her ein Schiff ein, ist seine rechte Seite dicht an der grünen Tonne. Tonne 1 ist die erste Tonne der Fahrrinne, von See her gezählt. Sie ist am weitesten draußen, bestimmt 7sm weit. Wenn du dich dort bei dem Wetter mit dem Schlauchi rumtreibst, gibts was auf die Finger.:c
> 
> Klar kannst du mit einem Nachläufersystem Dorsche fangen. Bisse erkennt man am Gerappel der Rute. Dorsche schwimmen hin und her und ruckeln deutlich. Plattfische schnappen zu (kurzer Ruck) und bleiben liegen.
> 
> Der Anker hält fest, wenn die Seillänge der 3fachen Tiefe entspricht. An Tonne5 ist es 9m tief, also sollte das Seil 3 mal 9 =27m lang sein, ankerst du bei 2m, muß es 3 mal 2 =6m lang sein. (bei Schlauchbootbedingungen) Hast du 20m Ankerleine funktioniert es bis etwa 7m Wassertiefe.




:c Okay Rosi|supergri ich meinte natürlich die Tonne 1 vom Ufer aus gesehen#h , aber danke für die Afklärung! Werde demnächst den Sportsbootschein machen- schadet nie. 
  Ich habe Deinen Bericht gelesen "Plattentag auf See" und auf dem Foto war genau die Grüne Tonne mit nem "1" drauf.........
  Dann ist die Tonne 5 also die richtige... ist es da immer 9 Meter tief- standart? Kann man da einfach so ankern ohne was auf die Finger :c zu bekommen? Is ja ne Fahrstrasse ne?#c
  Ich wollte auch noch dazu eine verzinkte Kette 1,5 Meter an den Anker dranhängen- für mehr stabilität.
  Super Erklärungen von Dir#6, also ich hatte auch ein Paar Platte Überlisten können (war nur im Hafen) auf Zebco Brandungsvorfach mit weissen Perlen und zwei Seitenarmen, ich habe noch eins davon rumliegen. Waren 4 Flunder nicht sehr groß. Übrigens, genau wie Du schilderst- einmal "Ruck" und dann nach 5 minuten zieht man den leblosen flundi mit Haken im Bauch


----------



## Seekater (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



elb-angler schrieb:


> hallo will zum ersten mal auf pfatte angeln.beißen die denn ganze jahr über.will vom kleinboot aus.



|bigeyes
E.. soweit ich weiß eher Herbst und Frühling vllt auch Winter, im Sommer eher nicht..|bigeyes
  Müssen wir mal Rosi fragen|uhoh: hätte ich auch gern gewusst.


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Moin... Die Platten lassen sich das ganze Jahr über fangen. Meiner Meinung nach schmecken sie im Herbst/Winter mit am besten. Da haben sie sich so richtig fett gefressen!!!
Ich bevorzuge zum Angeln Doppelhakenmontagen. Entweder "Inline" oder "Wishbone"-Montage am Nachläufer - sie funktionieren beide bestens!

Inline:






Wishbone:





oder ganz einfach:


----------



## elb-angler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

danke franky,hast mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Seekater (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin... Die Platten lassen sich das ganze Jahr über fangen. Meiner Meinung nach schmecken sie im Herbst/Winter mit am besten. Da haben sie sich so richtig fett gefressen!!!
> Ich bevorzuge zum Angeln Doppelhakenmontagen. Entweder "Inline" oder "Wishbone"-Montage am Nachläufer - sie funktionieren beide bestens!



#h Franky, hast Du schon mal damit in den Ostseegewässern geangelt oder ist es eher ein Norge-System? #h


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Hei Seekater,
damit habe ich die letzten Male in der Ostsee zwischen Rerik und Kühlungsborn geangelt...  Auch dieses Jahr war ich damit auf Anhieb erfolgreich...
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_berichte_frame.htm

Als Material kommt da bei mir 0,60 mm Mono für das "Schleppsystem" und 0,40 - 0,45 mm Mono (Stroft ABR, Cormoran Duofil) zum Einsatz. An Haken nehme ich Gamakatsu Worm in 1/0 bis 3/0. In Norwegen wird das mit Sicherheit aber genauso gut funktionieren! Normalerweise unterscheiden sich die Montagen dann nur in den Dimensionen der Schnur (bis 1,4 mm) und Haken (bis 12/0)


----------



## Rosi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Wishbone Montage, Franky, das hab ich doch schon mal irgendwo gesehen. 
Schicke Zeichnungen!#6
Wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen den beiden Mundschnüren?


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

@ Rosi:
Es gibt da keine "festen" Abstände.  Ich habe mehrere Längen des "Querstücks"  gebaut - zwischen 10 und knapp 20 cm war alles vertreten.  Mir persönlich haben die Montagen mit 15 cm Länge aus Schrumpfschlauch (3:1) gefallen. Den Wirbel hab ich mit Heissklebe fixiert!


----------



## Rosi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

So wenig? Hm, dann ist die gezeigte Montage in echt etwa doppelt so groß. Warum das nicht verrutscht wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen.:q 

Gute Idee! Hier gibt es irgendwo eine Seite, da schieben die Bastler noch einen Draht in den Schrumpfschlauch ( der mal ein Telefonkabel war)


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Kennst Du "Indianderperlen"? Die sind in der Regel so klein, dass ein Achtknoten im Monofil da nicht durchslippt. Die kann man, wenn der Knoten im Schlauch verschwindet, noch dazwischen schalten. Alternativ gibt es auch (ziemlich teuer) aus der "Karpfenecke" dünnes Antitanglerohr. Das ist nur etwas steifer als Schrumpfschlauch und "fluppt" mehr beim Schleppern.


----------



## elb-angler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

gibt es bestimmte tiefen in denen sich die platten derzeit herum treiben,oder ist ihr standort von irgendwas abhängig!?


----------



## Seekater (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

So.... habe mir Butthaken, Gewichte , Wirbel und Dieter Eisele Corkys gekauft - daumengröße|bigeyes los gehts zum Binden, demnävhst wird auch  getestet..... hoffentlich erfolgreich 
#h


----------



## Rosi (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Hi Seekater, ich drücke dir die Daumen. Petri Heil!
Von den großen Perlen würde ich immer nur eine pro Vorfach antüdeln und zwar an der oberen Mundschnur. Die eine Perle hat genug Lockwirkung.


----------



## Seekater (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

:q So...  ich habe ein Hybrid zwischen Brandungs und Pilkvorfach kriiert.. hoffe wird fängig! Danke Rosi 4 die Tipps-
  Habe die Idee bei dir auf der Homepage abgeguckt. Also ich hoffe auf dem Foto ist alles jut zu sehen- oberer Haken mit normalen lockperlen, Mundschnur mit Lil - Auftriebsperle, Butthaken Gr.1,  insgesamt ist das system ca. 80 cm lang. Normales Brandungssystem, das ich bisher eingesetzt habe war ungefähr auch so lang, zu weit habe ich sowieso nie geworfen (Hafenangler), deswegen keine Weitwurfschnickschnack- da Boot.
  Den superimmertonnenweise :q fängigen "Buttlöffel" nehm ich auch an Board. Ich denke mal nächsten Freitag wenn alles jut wird, gehts los Richtung Schönberg.. 
  P.S. Bin Momentan etwas verzweiffelt, was die Wattwürmer angeht!! Die kriegt man einfach nicht....#d.... auf bestellung und immer nur Freitags.. was schon für mich zu spät ist, da ich morgens fahre.  
  Ist der Seeringelwurm da eine gerechte alternative für Butt?? Die im Laden sagen natürlich "ja ja! Ist sogar besser..", aber als maschbauer-student habe ich schon öfters was vom Marketing gehört... hm.....:g|kopfkrat


----------



## Seekater (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Hm.. fällt mir grad ein...|kopfkrat soll ich den Nachläufer einbißchen in die Länge ziehen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

@ Seekater:
Ich habe mit Kneifern sehr gute Erfahrungen auf "Butt" gemacht. Funktioniert exzellent, sogar mit 1 - 2 Tagen "alten" Viechern... . Das einzige, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ist Deine Hakenwahl. Von den sogenannten "Butthaken" (Mini-Hakenbogen mit langem Schenkel) halte ich nicht viel, denn sogar die lütten Plattfische nageln sich einen 2/0er Gamakatsu Worm 31 ganz locker rein. Es kann bei Dir in mehr als nur eine Not-OP ausarten... 
Die Buttlöffelmontage sieht gut aus, wenngleich ich auch auf die Perlen verzichtet hätte. Den Nachläufer kann ich schlecht einschätzen. Meine Köder laufen zwischen 20 und 50 cm hinter dem Blei her... (Start 20 cm; wenn nicht läuft, wird "verlängert")


----------



## Seekater (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Seekater:
> Ich habe mit Kneifern sehr gute Erfahrungen auf "Butt" gemacht. Funktioniert exzellent, sogar mit 1 - 2 Tagen "alten" Viechern... . Das einzige, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ist Deine Hakenwahl. Von den sogenannten "Butthaken" (Mini-Hakenbogen mit langem Schenkel) halte ich nicht viel, denn sogar die lütten Plattfische nageln sich einen 2/0er Gamakatsu Worm 31 ganz locker rein. Es kann bei Dir in mehr als nur eine Not-OP ausarten...
> Die Buttlöffelmontage sieht gut aus, wenngleich ich auch auf die Perlen verzichtet hätte. Den Nachläufer kann ich schlecht einschätzen. Meine Köder laufen zwischen 20 und 50 cm hinter dem Blei her... (Start 20 cm; wenn nicht läuft, wird "verlängert")



#6 Danke für die Tipps! Ich probier es mal aus mit den Haken, sonst habe ich auch größere parat. Die weiße perle am Butthaken wurde mir bei Großmanns empfohlen, sie ist blau flouriszierend. Na ja ist auch viel schnickschnack, wenn dann die ersten Butts ins Boot eiern, dann probiere ich "einfache" Montagen aus.|bigeyes


----------



## Seekater (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Seekater:
> Es kann bei Dir in mehr als nur eine Not-OP ausarten...



Franky, wo Du Recht hast ist ja der verlorene Vorfach... ist es aber nicht etwa so, dass man sowieso jede 5 Minuten Schnur nachziehen muss? Dann merkt man doch rechtzeitig den Biss oder?|kopfkrat

Rosi hast Du auch gute Erfahrungen mit Kneifern?;+


----------



## Rosi (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Moin Seekater, du hast fleißig gebastelt.#6 

Die obere Mundschnur würde ich an den Nachläufer tüdeln, mit der Hälfte der Perlen und dem Spinnerblättchen. Es sind keine schwimmenden Perlen. Sie baumeln durch ihr Gewicht einfach runter und machen den Haken unbeweglich. Werden sie dagegen am Nachläufer hinterher gezogen, gibt es eine kleine Druckwelle. Wenn das Wasser nicht zu tief ist, die Sonne noch zum Grund durchdringt, dann reflecktieren sie das Licht und locken Fische an.

Die Corkys am Nachläufer gehören nach oben, an die obere Mundschnur. Denn sie sind schwimmend und ziehen den Haken nach oben. Er schwebt taumelnd durch das Wasser. 

Mit diesem langen, dünnen Butthaken habe ich auch so schlechte Erfahrungen wie Franky. Er läßt sich schwer rausoperieren und wenn du Pech hast, bricht er einfach durch. Aus dem Grund habe ich die Dinger aus meiner Kiste verbannt. Ich verwende fast ausschließlich Gamakatzu in 2/0 oder 1/0. Diese Haken sind stabil, scharf, kurz, rosten wirklich nicht und kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## Rosi (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Zu den Seeringlern kann ich nicht viel sagen. Die Dinger beißen|gr:, ich mußte erst einmal damit angeln, weil es nirgends Wattis zu kaufen gab. Probier es doch aus, viele Angler schwören darauf.

Kannst du es nicht so organisieren, daß du vorher noch Wattis einkaufst?


----------



## Seekater (1. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Rosi schrieb:


> Zu den Seeringlern kann ich nicht viel sagen. Die Dinger beißen|gr:, ich mußte erst einmal damit angeln, weil es nirgends Wattis zu kaufen gab. Probier es doch aus, viele Angler schwören darauf.
> 
> Kannst du es nicht so organisieren, daß du vorher noch Wattis einkaufst?



:vik: Danke, ich werd den Vorfach nach den Empfehlungen umkonstruieren. 
  Was die Haken angeht-
1) Habe bisher genau mit diesen Haken geangelt und immer wieder den Wattwurm nur zur Hälfte drauf schieben können, um die andere Hälfte beim Wurf nicht zu verlieren habe ich das baumelnde Teil an die Spitze angespießt... was die langschenkeligen Butthaken angeht, da passt jeder Watti ohne probleme rauf....hm....|uhoh: na ja..
2) Was die Größe angeht- ich dachte der Haken wird mit der laufenden Nummer nach unten größer? Sprich 1 ist größer als 2... so hab ichs gelernt. Auf dem Foto siehts ja anders aus|uhoh:
3) Ich kann die Wattis am Montag einkaufen, werden die bis Freitag-Samstag haltbar sein?
Besten Dank für die Tips, ich glaube da kann am Wochenende nichts mehr schief gehen #h


----------



## Seekater (1. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Ich habe in meiner Angelkiste herumgewühlt und 3 Sargbleie gefunden..|rolleyes 50, 50, und 80 gramm..  kann ich damit etwas zusammenbauen?


----------



## Rosi (1. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Hi Seekater, mit den Hakengrößen ist das sehr verschieden, je nach Hersteller. Bei manchen Haken werden die immer kleiner, je größer die Zahl ist.

Bei den Meereshaken unterscheidet man lange Streamerhaken, auch Butthaken oder Wurmhaken von normal langen Haken die einfach Meereshaken oder Haken heißen. Die Größe ist über normal, also 1/0 oder normal also 0/1. Damit meint der Hersteller die Größe der Hakenöffnung, des Hakenbogens, nicht die Hakenlänge. 

Ein Streamerhaken in Größe 0/2 hat einen langen Schenkel und einen kleinen Hakenbogen.

Ein Meereshaken in Größe 2/0 ist normal lang und hat einen großen Hakenbogen. 
(wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich mal eine genauere Beschreibung mit Bild im Bindestübchen entwerfen)

Wie man einen Watti auffädelt, habe ich dort schon beschrieben. Ganz auffädeln, die Hakenspitze kann raushängen. Blos nicht den Wurm anpieken, er läuft aus. (Seeringler nicht, aber die haben meistens eine dünne Mitte)


----------



## Franky (1. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Moin...
Das sind meine beiden favorisierten Haken(formen), jeweils in Gr. 2/0 (also größer als Gr. 2, 1, 1/0). Links ein Gamakatsu "LS-3113R" (sehr gut für stationäres Angeln vom verankerten Boot bzw. von Mole/Brandung) und rechts besagter Gamakatsu Worm 31. Mit dem habe ich beste Erfahrungen beim Schleppen von Kleinboot gemacht. Scharf, einigermaßen stabil und noch relativ kostengünstig (6 St. ca. 1,80 €)
Die Viecher schnappen mitunter so schnell zu, dass der Haken sonstwo sitzt, bevor Du anschlagen kannst...
Mit dem Sargblei wirst Du sicherlich nicht "glücklich" werden. Ich nehme viel lieber Birnenblei mit größerer Öse/Wirbel. Das vertüdelt nicht so schnell wie das Plumpsblei.


----------



## Seekater (1. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

|bigeyes So schnelle und konstuktive Beiträge !!! Ich bin begeistert!!! Vielen Dank und Petri Heil!|wavey:


----------



## Seekater (1. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Rosi schrieb:


> Wie man einen Watti auffädelt, habe ich dort schon beschrieben. Ganz auffädeln, die Hakenspitze kann raushängen. Blos nicht den Wurm anpieken, er läuft aus. (Seeringler nicht, aber die haben meistens eine dünne Mitte)



Hallo Rosi! 
Ich habe Deine Beschreibung gesehen (was das Wattiaufspießen angeht ), habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie dabei fast immer halb abreißen auch bei mittellangen Würfen..#c, deswegen nehme ich den "Rest" und spieße ihn auf die Hakenspitze...


----------



## Seekater (8. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

|wavey:So.. hier bin ich wieder. War heute mit dem Boot raus, habe die Systeme getestet. Alles nach der Bauanleitung gemacht. Leider Null Erfolg. #d
  Natürlich weiß ich, dass es nicht am System lag, sondern vllt an anderen Bedingungen. 
  Es war also heute: Schönberger Küste Richtung Schmoel, 12:30-16:00 Uhr, 8°C warm, 11 km/h SüdWest Wind, nahezu "Ententeich". Wir waren mit dem Schlauchboot erst ca 500 Meter vor der Küste,haben zwei Stellen gewechselt, dann gegen 15:00 weiter raus auf 700-1000m, habe sogar eine "Sandbank" #c erkannt, die eine Breite von ca. 5 meter hatte und sich in die See hinausstreckte. Köder Wattwurm auf dem zweihaken-Nachläufersystem. Danach habe ich die Dorschbombe Farbe Schwarz-Rot gebadet, auf dem Rückweck durfte auch der MeFo Blinker baden. 
  Am Ufer standen schon die Brandungskollegen. Drei davon kamen zu uns, sie meinten einer soll gestern einen Dorsch gefangen haben ..
  Na ja, es ist schon das dritte mal nacheinander, wo sich dieser Aufwand mit Bootstransport und Aufbau und Sprit absolut gar nicht gelohnt hat... was mache ich verdammt noch mal falsch?!  Oder brauche ich einen Echolot oder eine Elektroangel oder Dynamit... man man man...:c

#d Mit traurigen Grüßen 
Seekater mit nem Muskelkater..


----------



## Rosi (10. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Moin Kater, das liegt nicht an dir. Bei Ententeich beißen die Plattfische sehr schlecht. Die brauchen etwas Unterströmung um in Stimmung zu kommen. Die besten Erfahrungen hatte ich bei Sonnenaufgang plus 2 Stunden. (Sonnenuntergang ist bestimmt auch gut, blos dann muß man im Dunklen zurück) 

Flundern sind überwigend nachtaktiv. Wenn du dir nachts und bis in die Morgenstunden den Bauch vollgeschlagen hast, brauchst du über Mittag auch eine längere Pause


----------



## Seekater (11. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

#h
Na ja... im Dunklen.. und bei rauhem Wetter... das sind geradezu die optimalsten bedingungen für mein kleines Schlauchboot.... 
  Okay.. dan muss ich hat an die richtige Beleuchtung für die Nußschale denken. Ich weiß nicht wann ich mich dann das nächste mal zum Angeln wage, nichts desto trotz, danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Seekater (11. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



angelpaar schrieb:


> *Absolut richtig, das deckt sich genau mit unseren Erfahrungen ... Sonnenuntergang und schon 1,5 Std davor ist auch sehr gut aber, eben man muss im Dunklem zurück ... GPS usw. sind dann hilfreich ... kleiner Tipp am Rande ... wenn das Wasser hier bei uns aus der Schlei rausströmt (eben halt Unterströmung) geht auch was bei "Ententeichwetter"*



Na ja, ich wohne leider nicht an der Schlei, habe auch viel positives darüber gehört, was die Platten angeht. Ich muss mir im Bereich um Kiel eine Stelle aussuchen und die ab und zu mal anfahren.#h


----------



## Rosi (12. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Moin Seekater, wieso brauchst du Licht am Boot? Du kannst bei Sonnenaufgang los, da ist es doch fast hell. Dann bleibt es hell. Meistens wird es auch erst gegen Mittag windiger, morgens ist oft Ententeich. 
Jetzt liegen die Flundern in Brandungsangelweite, da kannst du an Land bleiben


----------



## Seekater (16. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Seekater, wieso brauchst du Licht am Boot? Du kannst bei Sonnenaufgang los, da ist es doch fast hell. Dann bleibt es hell. Meistens wird es auch erst gegen Mittag windiger, morgens ist oft Ententeich.
> Jetzt liegen die Flundern in Brandungsangelweite, da kannst du an Land bleiben



Na gut, da hast Du auch Recht, ich hätte gedacht, Licht gehört an das Boot auch in der Dämmerung, damit die anderen Wasserfahrzeuge einen sehen können.#c
  Ja, mit der Brandungssache ist problematisch ich hab keinen Dreibein, ausserdem dachte ich bisher, dass man vom Boot mehr Chansen hat was Vernünftiges zu fangen. Sag mal, du angelst an der Fahrwassertonne, weil dort ein Tiefenunterschied ist und Fische auch dort stehen oder aus einem anderen Grund? Ich hab mich noch nicht getraut bisher, an die Tonne zu fahren.. bin so ein Angsthase |rolleyes. Ich war in der Abendämmerung los und dachte das wäre zu gefährlich. 
  Und zuletzt hast Du schon ein Paar Butts überlistet in diesem Herbst??|wavey:
LG sjönkater


----------



## goeddoek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Seekater schrieb:


> Na gut, da hast Du auch Recht, ich hätte gedacht, Licht gehört an das Boot auch in der Dämmerung, damit die anderen Wasserfahrzeuge einen sehen können.#c




So ist es ja auch :m


----------



## Franky (16. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Jepp... Vor Sonnenaufgang und nach Sonnenuntergang gehört mindestens ein Rundumlicht beim Ankern - bei mehr als 7 km/h Fahrt Rundumlicht + Seitenlaternen/Zweifarblaterne - an die Schüssel gebaut und benutzt...
Sonnenauf- sowie Sonnenuntergang bestimmt übrigens die Uhr, was man hier nachschauen kann:
http://www.sonnenaufgang-sonnenuntergang.de/


----------



## Seekater (17. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

#h Danke für die Info.. 
Konnte schon jemand diesen Herbst Erfolge verzeichnen, was die Pladden angeht?


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (17. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Seekater schrieb:


> #h Danke für die Info..
> Konnte schon jemand diesen Herbst Erfolge verzeichnen, was die Pladden angeht?



Yep, schon eine Menge Platten an Land gedreht dieses Jahr.  Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es egal ob Ententeich oder nicht, solange ein bisschen Drift ist. Ich habe im Mai bei 30 Grad Vor dem Stakendorfer Strand in ca 9 bis 10 Meter (da ist es ja ewig flach) reichlich Platte und große Dorsche gefangen. Es war mehrmals Ententeich, aber immer noch eine gute Strömung.

Dazu muß ich sagen, dass ich sehr leicht fische. Ruten bis 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht und 15er geflochtene. Die Montage sind einfach. Hinter einem 20gr Buttöffel zerre ich an einer ca.20cm langen Mundschnur mit ein paar kleinen (max 5mm und nicht mehr als 2 Stück) Perlen  ca. 2 bis 3 nicht zu große Wattwürmer hinter mir her. Wegen der Dorsche fische ich mit 2/0 und 3/0 Haken, was die Platten nicht besonders stört. Es dauert nur ein bisschen länger bis sie hängen. Meine Erfahrung mit 2 Haken am System ist negativ. Ich habe die 1er und 2er Montage parallel gefischt und habe 98% der Fische auf die einfache Montage gefangen. Anscheinend läuft die verführerischer. Beim Drill der Platten habe ich schon mehrfach beobachtet wie eine weitere Platte dem gehakten Fisch hinterher schwamm. Die eine oder andere konnte ich auch haken, indem ich die zweite Rute schnell hochgekurbelt habe. Negativ hat sich auch ein zu schwerer Buttlöffel ausgewirkt. Anscheinend mögen die Platten und die Dorsche es nicht, wenn das ganze Gerümpel über dem Meeresgrund scheppert. Diese Erfahrungen habe am Stakendorfer Strand und an der Küste vor Kühlungsborn gemacht. Ich habe schon mehrfach Ostseeanfänger dabei gehabt, die eine Menge Fisch mit dieser Methode gefangen haben, auch wenn von anderen Booten nichts gefangen wurde.

Mein besonderer Tipp:

1. möglichst leicht fischen !! Auf zuviel Gebammel an der Mundschnur verzichten. 

2.Geduld beim Biss. Wenn die Platte geknabbert hat und nicht hängt, einfach wieder runter lassen. Die kommt wieder.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Seekater (18. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

Dickes Petri!!|wavey:


----------



## Der Himmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*

mal was anderes, ich habe einen Sportbootführerschein Binnen, darf ich damit bis zu einer bestimmten Entfernung auf das Meer hinaus oder ist das generell untersagt?


mfg Himmel


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (9. März 2009)

*AW: Plattfischsystem*



Der Himmel schrieb:


> mal was anderes, ich habe einen Sportbootführerschein Binnen, darf ich damit bis zu einer bestimmten Entfernung auf das Meer hinaus oder ist das generell untersagt?
> 
> 
> mfg Himmel



...so weit du willst. Allerdings nur mit 3,58 KW oder 5 PS.   Dein Binnenschein gilt auf dem Meer leider nicht  Hier brauchst du den Sportbootführerschein See.

Aber für Dorsch und Platte brauchst du nicht weiter als 1000 Meter raus und da reichen 5PS bei entsprechendem Wetter.

|bla:


----------

